# Suggestions on Electronics



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello again, the deal is done, the boat is ordered and expecting to be on the water by mid April. The question is what suggestions do you all have for rigging a 2100 Starcraft Fishmaster? So far I'm going with the following: 101 I pilot TM 36V, Hummingbird 858, Ship to shore radio, other things include Compass, trim tabs, T9.9 Kicker and 200 HP Yamaha. Also going to be picking up some Bert track rod holders and such. Downriggers on hold for this year. Any other options I maybe missing or better then listed options available that you may suggest? Thanks and look forward to the responses.


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats on boat.

Looks like a great start.Appears only one fishfinder.Two are nice and a 898 si would complement the 858 nicely.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

congrats on the new ride !!! i would go with the cisco rod holders and a lowrance hds. they are going to be a little more money but your only talking a few hundred bucks.


----------



## 521 (Feb 28, 2005)

Dont get in a big hurry take you time on buying new things right now.Ijust got back from bass PRO university in Fla. A lot of new and inprove product is coming out .


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats!!! We got a 21ft. Starcraft Fishmaster. Sounds like your getting some good gear on it for sure. If your going to fish Erie though. I'm not really sure if you'll need downriggers. We typically fish as far east as Conneaut and run dipsy divers that can dive down to where them fish are. We've run them into 50fow and pulled quite a few fish on them over the years. Back when we had our old boat before the Starcraft, we didn't use downriggers at all. Besides that. Sounds like you got yourself a great boat!!!


----------

